# What articles would interest you?



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm always looking for ideas to write about for my blog, as long as they fall in the guidelines of what we do (no politics of any kind). 

What prepping/survival based articles would interest you folks?

I'm not saying that we can write on any subject with authority, but we can find people to get the information from. 

Our four main categories are Beans, Bullets, Bandages and You. Lately we've been doing A LOT in the Bandages category (it's where Spice is strongest), Bullets (my thing) and "You" (Paranoid Prepper's thing). 

Thoughts?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Here's a light topic to discuss while driving.

What about pets? Do you prep food for them? Your typical beagle or lapdog is useless when the SHTF, but a trained attack or war dog would be worth its weight in gold. Is a cats' vermin destroying ability worth stocking medicine for it? 

I don't know if you could get a whole show out of it. Just an idea.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back to basics skillsets.

How do you make your own rope from nothing but plant fibers?
How to churn butter, from cow to table.
How would the layman make his own gunpowder and shot for a muzzleloader?
Processing your kill. How to get the good cuts from the most likely game animals.
Got growing kids? How to make your own clothing from scratch. (subtitle: "How on earth does a loom work?")

Those are just a few off the top of my head. Basically, things a farming family had to know 100 years ago that might be helpful in a long-term, grid down, situation.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I only go to places where I can discuss politics and religion with godless liberals. So doubt we be blogging buddies. Wine making is an ineresting hobby. All preppers need to know how to do that.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Building things like;

Chicken Coops
Solar Power
Windmils/Wind Power

Suggestions and Articles on;

Food/Inventory Rotation
Water Reclamation
Pond Building and Maintenance
Firearm Maintenance/Smithing
Small Engine Maintenance


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Preppers barter skills would be one I'd like to read.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Grid down home defense preparations
Patrols, fortifications, booby traps, fencing, choke points, weapons, minimum people needed, strategies, etc.

You can't know everything ( Except for @Slippy :tango_face_wink: )
Best books to have on hand critical to survival.

Disease and, or pandemic both natural and weaponized. ( You have touched on this before ) ( Weaponized is in my top 3 )
how to recognize, treat, avoid, and survive.

Best barter items and why

survival Group strategy or lone wolf / family, Tactics.

Some here have young kids. Special issues and tactics.

Just a few I can think of.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Let's talk H2O. Potabale water: find, testing, obtaining. Wells, natural sources. Purification with or without chemicals.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I'll get my sister to do one on "The Boys" and specifically how she preps for them. Great idea. 

I personally don't have any pets, so it's not something I prep for.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Back to basics skillsets.
> 
> How do you make your own rope from nothing but plant fibers?
> How to churn butter, from cow to table.
> ...


Some of these I can actually do... well, butter from goat to table (not cow)... processing the kill, although that varies from animal to animal... you know, that would be a great one for deer season, treat idea.

Good ideas all.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I'm always looking for ideas to write about for my blog, as long as they fall in the guidelines of what we do (no politics of any kind).
> 
> What prepping/survival based articles would interest you folks?
> 
> ...


not to flame you or to be flamed in return, but what qualifications do you hold for "Bullets" to be your thing besides being the average hunter type? Prior service? Munitions tech? armorer? or just an avid gun lover, huntsman, sporter?

(just trying to ask a civil question for a civil answer, seen how some folk here are quick to run off peeps)

Yoop


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

yooper_sjd said:


> not to flame you or to be flamed in return, but what qualifications do you hold for "Bullets" to be your thing besides being the average hunter type? Prior service? Munitions tech? armorer? or just an avid gun lover, huntsman, sporter?
> 
> (just trying to ask a civil question for a civil answer, seen how some folk here are quick to run off peeps)
> 
> Yoop


Not to derail the thread but need to ask....Are you yooperjohn?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

yooper_sjd said:


> not to flame you or to be flamed in return, but what qualifications do you hold for "Bullets" to be your thing besides being the average hunter type? Prior service? Munitions tech? armorer? or just an avid gun lover, huntsman, sporter?
> 
> (just trying to ask a civil question for a civil answer, seen how some folk here are quick to run off peeps)
> 
> Yoop


Trained as a gunsmith, although I no longer work in the field.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I only go to places where I can discuss politics and religion with godless liberals. So doubt we be blogging buddies. Wine making is an ineresting hobby. All preppers need to know how to do that.


Wine and beer making both are on my list.

There are 3 billion places on the interwebs to discuss politics/religion and (as far as I have seen) exactly ONE place, ours, to discuss prepping/survivalism without having political/religious debates.

Alas we are not the place to yell at ___________________ or _______________________ (fill in the blanks with whichever group you happen to hate) you can do that right here at prepperforums, there's no need to go elsewhere for it!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Building things like;
> 
> Chicken Coops
> Solar Power
> ...


Solar power is actually in progress (we are running experiements)

Chickens are next-year's project, we hope to be raising some next spring (and all the stuff that entails)

Wind power is probably not going to happen (due to terrain, our low-to-ground wind energy level is not high enough to merit the expense... you have to get 25-meters above the ground around here to really spin the dial, at all).

------------

Food rotation? Great idea, expect to see a post on that within the next 7 days (I can show the system we use)

Water? Yes (we have done a few on water, but there will be more)

Pond? Yes.

Firearm maintenance & smithing? Yes, good ideas (although I sold ALL of my smithing tools years ago).

Small engine? I am useless


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Preppers barter skills would be one I'd like to read.


Good topic. Will have to think about that one...


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Military surplus gun review would be nice.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Grid down home defense preparations
> Patrols, fortifications, booby traps, fencing, choke points, weapons, minimum people needed, strategies, etc.
> 
> You can't know everything ( Except for @Slippy :tango_face_wink: )
> ...


Home defense? Hold that thought, I am working on bringing an expert onboard, prepper former LEO who knows his stuff.

Books! I have TONS of reviews coming up (I started this just today) here: Review: How To Survive The End Of The World As We Know It. Everybody knows this book, I'm going to concentrate more on non-fiction books you may not know.

Thanks for all your ideas!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Let's talk H2O. Potabale water: find, testing, obtaining. Wells, natural sources. Purification with or without chemicals.


Yes to all! Can do (I happen to have a scientist in the house, a pathophysiologist who minored in chemistry & has worked as a biochemist)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Wine and beer making both are on my list.
> 
> There are 3 billion places on the interwebs to discuss politics/religion and (as far as I have seen) exactly ONE place, ours, to discuss prepping/survivalism without having political/religious debates.
> 
> Alas we are not the place to yell at ___________________ or _______________________ (fill in the blanks with whichever group you happen to hate) you can do that right here at prepperforums, there's no need to go elsewhere for it!


Well wine should come first. Beer is for fun. Since it takes a liberal to hate folks..why dont you just screen out what goofy liberals have to say on your blog..then everybody would be happy? The syrup kits make better beer than trying to use raw ingredients. Now with and intricate system of stored and roasted grains.a person might could do it by cracky.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> Military surplus gun review would be nice.


I'm working up a series on Mosins, not really sure what to do with Mausers (there are just so many variants)...

Tokarev 7.62x25 is going to happen one of these days (I have a couple of them) as is a Polish P64 9x18.

I may do a Walther P38-P1 review as well, even though these are harder to get now.

Thanks for the thought.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Since it takes a liberal to hate folks..why dont you just screen out what goofy liberals have to say on your blog..then everybody would be happy?


Because I don't want to. I don't give a damn about anybody's politics, I really honestly don't give a flying fish about them. Besides, it's the one thing that makes us unique, and every website needs a unique draw.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Trained as a gunsmith, although I no longer work in the field.


Glad to hear you were trained as a gunsmith!! Retired Naval Gunner here, Armorer (depot level repair), big guns, Electrical and fire control systems, BB stacker (worked a couple of munitions depots during my carreer) My seperation performance evalutation from the Navy stated: Considered an expert in arms and ammunition. (kinda not what the local LEO wants to read on my military record)


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

no not yooperjohn


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

when it comes to milsurp rifles, The mausers off all the different variants the czech variant of the K98 was considered among the best of the Mauser variants. As for the safest to handle high pressure loads, it was the type 38 and type 99 arisaka that withstood high pressure testing the best performed by the army after the war. Oh, and 9x18 round is severally under rated. I reload and cast my own. When i still lived in michigan, I tested out my 1st batch of cast Mak loads in January. Posted a target on a frozen Tamarack tree (6 inch diameter) and at 20 ft that cast bullet went through the frozen solid tree!!! Exit hole looked like a .44 mag hit it. And it was wheel weight lead I cast my boolits from.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

yooper_sjd said:


> Glad to hear you were trained as a gunsmith!! Retired Naval Gunner here, Armorer (depot level repair), big guns, Electrical and fire control systems, BB stacker (worked a couple of munitions depots during my carreer) My seperation performance evalutation from the Navy stated: Considered an expert in arms and ammunition. (kinda not what the local LEO wants to read on my military record)


I never followed through and got all licensed (FFL) I worked with a licensed gunsmith apprenticing locally for several years back in the 90's. I did a lot of the general stuff, metal work, helped with bluing, refinishing, wood stuff, trigger work, headspacing, pretty strait forward stuff... he did all the heavy machining.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Home defense? Hold that thought, I am working on bringing an expert onboard, prepper former LEO who knows his stuff.
> 
> Books! I have TONS of reviews coming up (I started this just today) here: Review: How To Survive The End Of The World As We Know It. Everybody knows this book, I'm going to concentrate more on non-fiction books you may not know.
> 
> Thanks for all your ideas!


Sounds great S&P! Time to get busy, I fear time is growing short.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Sounds great S&P! Time to get busy, I fear time is growing short.


I'm quite busy... I'm doing actual prepping stuff not sitting around half the night looking at political news on the computer and screaming at my screen (this is a general statement, no directed at you Prepared One, I have no idea if you pay attention to politics).

If this sounds pointed and a bit sharp, well good... people waste far too much time worrying about stuff they have no control over, and far too little working on things they do.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I'm quite busy... I'm doing actual prepping stuff not sitting around half the night looking at political news on the computer and screaming at my screen (this is a general statement, no directed at you Prepared One, I have no idea if you pay attention to politics).
> 
> If this sounds pointed and a bit sharp, well good... people waste far too much time worrying about stuff they have no control over, and far too little working on things they do.


I do follow politics but I don't throw TV's or break the furniture over it. I would rather throw the politicians and break them. :tango_face_grin: My comment "Time to get Busy" was pertaining to me. In reading back what I wrote I could have phrased it better I suppose. It is I who needs to step up my game and get busy. I look at what I have accomplished in being prepared over the last few years and feel suddenly that I have not done enough. The time grows short I fear and it's time for me to step it up.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Suggestions and Articles on;
> 
> Food/Inventory Rotation


Ask and ye shall receive... here's the first part of that request (CLICKY)


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

"Defeating Helo based gen 3 or newer FLIR " (Because if it all comes down the wrong people could have Air Superiority)


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Gator Monroe said:


> "Defeating Helo based gen 3 or newer FLIR " (Because if it all comes down the wrong people could have Air Superiority)


That one is beyond the scope of my knowledge... i've been messing with a newer FLIR and... seriously, they are pretty good. Beating one of those would be tough, but beating multiples of those from different angles? Yeah, not a clue on that one.


----------



## Pjparke (Aug 2, 2017)

I am looking for help in building coalitions within my community. We will need to work together to take advantage of others' skills, but how do we start talking about the subject with others without jeopardizing our family's safety?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Pjparke said:


> I am looking for help in building coalitions within my community. We will need to work together to take advantage of others' skills, but how do we start talking about the subject with others without jeopardizing our family's safety?


Joining my Local/Regional/State Militia REALLY HELPED WITH ALL THAT PRONTO ...


----------

